# help-bizarre happening with 1DX and canon 50mm/f1.2L



## transit105 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello all, first time caller, long time listener. Looking at a couple of shots from yesterday, i noticed a very strange sensation on some shots taken with a 1dx and a canon 50mm f/1.2L. I've never quite seen anything like this before. color Ghosting around the gentleman with the flyer over his face and that rainbow line across the the back of the cameraman's head. Both the lens and body are new. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

back of the head is at 100iso 50mm f/1.e 1/1600 sec
man on stoop is at 100 iso 50mm f/2.8 1/500 sec - the effect around his right arm is particularly baffling.

Both are exported as shot with not correction of any sort.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefangabriel/7925734590/#in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefangabriel/7925735212/#in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefangabriel/7925737954/#in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefangabriel/7925738860/#in/photostream/


Many thanks in advance.


----------



## @!ex (Sep 4, 2012)

Not sure what that color ghosting is from, that is really strange. but I can definitely tell you that the rainbow flare is from not using the hood, or from light hitting the side of the front element...


----------



## CharlieB (Sep 4, 2012)

If you see the whole frame of the cameraman... you'll also see, nothing specular in that shot. No evidence of sun coming thru onto anything, so I'm guessing.... its not a flare. 

Just doesn't look like flare either. Have a look at the full frame of that image.... I dunno....(still considering things)


----------



## keithfullermusic (Sep 4, 2012)

Do yu have the lens correction feature turned on for in the camera? That ghosting looks like its over correcting chromatic aberration. Either way, it shouldnt do that.


----------



## risc32 (Sep 4, 2012)

doesn't look like anything i've seen from a lens/filter/sun issue. looks like digital hijinks to me. I hate to say it, but if i was you i'd get in touch with whoever i bought that camera from and talk about getting a replacement.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow, that guys jacket and pants are covered with Moire. 
It looks like the anti-alising filter is missing.
I'd send it back for repair both lens and body.


----------



## michi (Sep 4, 2012)

Is the 50mm also new? If not, I'd just exchange the camera. If both are new, it would be worth figuring out which one is the culprit. That moire is definitely excessive. If I spend that much money on a camera, I would want one which works right out of the box and doesn't have to be sent in for repair right away...


----------



## c-law (Sep 4, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Wow, that guys jacket and pants are covered with Moire.
> It looks like the anti-alising filter is missing.
> I'd send it back for repair both lens and body.


If this is true, don't send it back. Sell it on eBay as the new Canon 1DxE for $1000 over the normal price!



Chris


----------



## M.ST (Sep 4, 2012)

I test the 1D X with my EF 50 f/1.2 L and get perfect results. Send it in for repair.


----------



## sandymandy (Sep 4, 2012)

Which software are you using?


----------



## JoeDavid (Sep 4, 2012)

Anybody else notice the complete lack of EXIF data on the images? Are they really from a 1D X. I haven't seen anything come out of my 1D X looking like that and I too own a 50/1.2L...


----------



## Rat (Sep 4, 2012)

JoeDavid said:


> Anybody else notice the complete lack of EXIF data on the images? Are they really from a 1D X. I haven't seen anything come out of my 1D X looking like that and I too own a 50/1.2L...


I did notice the largest images posted are significantly smaller than the 1D X's s-raw-size of 2592x1728. I'm assuming resampling here, which probably caused the moire. Without knowing which software was used to what extent, can't say I'm suspecting the camera or the lens of the eerily discrete 'ghosting' area either. 

And about the flare: that would be flare. If all flare would be controlled, we wouldn't have enough UFO sightings


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 4, 2012)

That appears to be moire on the jacket. The slice looks like flare but not from the lens, perhaps this is a defective AA filter thats causing these problems.


----------



## transit105 (Sep 4, 2012)

JoeDavid said:


> Anybody else notice the complete lack of EXIF data on the images? Are they really from a 1D X. I haven't seen anything come out of my 1D X looking like that and I too own a 50/1.2L...



Yes they are indeed from a 1dx. For some reason the metadata is not transferring to flickr. Just so there's no questions about the authenticity I'm posting a couple of screenshots from lightroom 4.1 with the metadata. 

I must admit I'm pretty shocked by this happening. The 50 f/1.2 is not producing this effect on my other bodies. It is a new lens, perhaps it is the combo of lens and body. I did know going into the purchase that the lens did have a reputation for strange and often annoying "behavior" but these happenings are a little bit more than I expected. 

I suspect that the problem could be with a faulty anti-aliasing filter. I'm going to attempt to return the body to the local dealer I bought it from 15 days ago. Hopefully they'll take it.

I'm a little miffed with Canon's track record as of late. Seems the last few bodies I've bought have had problems out of the box. It's a real shame.


----------



## transit105 (Sep 4, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> Which software are you using?



I'm using lightroom v4.1 on mac os 10.8.1


----------



## transit105 (Sep 4, 2012)

Rat said:


> JoeDavid said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody else notice the complete lack of EXIF data on the images? Are they really from a 1D X. I haven't seen anything come out of my 1D X looking like that and I too own a 50/1.2L...
> ...



Thanks for the reply- the ghosting and moire were there on the full size raw image. I'll attempt to post the full size image for reference sake when I get home later. 

I really appreciate all the responses. This is a wonderful forum with great and helpful users.


----------



## Bosman (Sep 5, 2012)

It certainly has a lot or moire and he looks like he has neon tiger print boxers under his thin khaki's lol.
Doesn't look like lens behavior at all. Id suspect the camera personally.


----------



## sweetcancer (Sep 5, 2012)

Anyone else notice strange color transitions on the side of the gentleman's right arm?


----------



## @!ex (Sep 9, 2012)

transit105 said:


> JoeDavid said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody else notice the complete lack of EXIF data on the images? Are they really from a 1D X. I haven't seen anything come out of my 1D X looking like that and I too own a 50/1.2L...
> ...



That is from light hitting the side of the lens. PUT THE LENS HOOD ON! here is a very similar example from my 50L from today. I've seen it happen a bunch under the right conditions. It is a sort of ghosting flare that happens when light hits the side of the lens and has nothing to do with the camera.


----------

